# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  PALM BEACH.............

## Reed

Hello,

I may find myself going to Palm Beach for a couple of days next week.  Never been and never wanted to really.  Looking for small boutique waterfront place to stay.  4 Seasons has a pretty good deal with meal credit thing but I really don't care for resorts although I heard this property is not huge.  Resto thoughts would be nice should I decide to steer clear of the haunts that some summer ACK folks flock to in the winter. Trying to talk myself into thinking it could be an interesting work related trip.  Any thoughts?

Cheers!

Kimberly

----------


## phil62

Palm Beach is about the only place we like in Florida. Good restaurants and some good Hotels. I would recommend either the Four Seasons or Ritz Carlton. Both usually have good packages. The Breakers is also nice if you want a taste of the old Palm Beach. PM me tomorrow and I'll try to get you a resto list.

Phil

----------


## Reed

Thanks Phil,

I just saw your posts of a few years ago.  I will be in touch when I hear if this is a "go" tomorrow. Best to your bride. kr

----------


## NHDiane

Kim - although I haven't visited PB, my brother has been there several times although it was a few years ago.  His two favorites were the Brazilian and Sundy House.

----------


## soyabeans

> Kim - although I haven't visited PB, my brother has been there several times although it was a few years ago. His two favorites were the Brazilian and Sundy House.



for small hotels they are a great choice...and you get an extra benefit of having one of the best Palm Beach restaurants in the Brazilian court --Cafe Boulud

----------


## RJW

I think these are your best choices for hotels in Palm Beach if you want a place right on the beach:

Breakers - far north tip on the Palm Beach, this is the #1 place in my opinion, it's all-everything resort in grad fashion and $$$$ 
4 Seasons - very nice, but weekends can have a lot of families/kids if that makes a difference
Omphoy - right next to the 4 seasons not as big as the 4 Season or Breakers, hotel areas and rooms are a little dark but nice beach 
Eau - formally the Ritz, was sold this summer, not sure if they have changed anything since taking it over

----------

